#ubuntu-sv 2011-09-05
<vaselinux> buenos dias
<vaselinux> tengo una consulta
<vaselinux> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 en una laptop hp pavilion dv4 2111la y me no me reconoce la tarjeta inalambrica
<vaselinux> es una Broadcom
#ubuntu-sv 2011-09-06
<grillocompu> hola
<grillocompu> a todos
<grillocompu> quisiera
<grillocompu> saber cuand o realizaran  algun
<grillocompu> evento seria
<grillocompu> un placer ayudarle
<grillocompu> hooooooooola
<grillocompu> nesecito saber como
<grillocompu> puedo ser de la comunidad de ubuntu sv
#ubuntu-sv 2017-09-04
<Quique_> hola?
<Quique_> hay alguien ahí?
<Quique_> es la primera vez que me conecto a XChat!!
